# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Hazret-i Muhammed Aleyhisselâm Müslümanlara Yapılan Zulüm ve İşkenceler

## ceydaaa

asd.jpgMüşrikler denedikleri bu usüllerden netice alamayınca zulüm siyasetine başvurmaktan başka çare kalmadığını anladılar ve müslümanlara düşmanlıkta daha şiddetli davranmaya, eziyet ve işkence faslına başladılar.

Ebu Cehil, makam ve şeref sahibi birinin müslüman olduğunu duyduğu zaman onu azarlar, malına mülküne ve akrabalarına çok büyük zararlar vermekle tehdit ederdi. Eğer zayıf olursa vurur ve işkence yapardı.

Kuvvetli ve itibarlı bir âileye mensup olanlara pek dokunamıyorlardı. Bunun yanında kimsesizlere, kendilerine arka çıkacak adamı bulunmayanlara, fakirlere, hususiyetle köle ve câriyelere; tarihte benzeri görülmemiş, akla hayale sığmayan, vahşet derecesinde işkenceler yapıyorlardı.

Bu kimselerin bazen kendilerini müdafaa etmeleri mümkündü. Fakat kuvvet kullanmaya henüz izin verilmemişti.

Müslümanları gittikleri Allah yolundan ayırarak eski din ve inançlarına döndürebilmek için başvurmadıkları baskı ve zulüm metodu bırakmadılar. Yakıcı kumlar üzerine yatırıp göğüslerine ağır taşlar bastırmak, çıplak vücutlarına demir gömlekler giydirmek, kızgın demirlerle dağlamak, kızgın güneşin altında yatırıp yağlarını eritmek, günlerce aç ve susuz bırakmak, hapsetmek, zincire vurmak, bayıltıncaya kadar dövmek, boyunlarına ve ayaklarına ip takıp sürüklemek. her zaman başvurdukları işkence usullerinden bazıları idi. İşkence altında can verenler, gözlerini kaybedenler bile vardı. Halbuki onların Allah katındaki değerleri çok yüksek idi

İşkence görenlerin başında Resulullah Aleyhisselâm geliyordu. Haşimîlerden çekindikleri ve Ebu Tâlibin himâyesinde olduğu için önceleri ses çıkaramıyorlardı. Zamanla: Mecnun, falcı, şâir, sihirbaz. gibi sözler söylemeye başladılar. 

Âyet-i kerimelerde şöyle buyurulmaktadır:

Hak kendilerine gelince: Bu bir sihirdir, doğrusu biz onu tanımıyoruz. dediler. (Zuhruf: 30)

Küfürleri, kıskançlıkları ve azgınlıkları yüzünden ilâhî nurun yayılışını engellemeye çalıştılar.

Onlara âyetlerimiz açık açık okunduğu zaman, hakikat kendilerine geldiğinde onu inkâr edenler: Bu apaçık bir sihirdir. dediler. (Ahkâf: 7)

Hakikati olmayan bir hayâlden ibaret olduğunu, işitenlerin kalplerine sihir gibi tesir ettiğini iddiâ ettiler.

Daha sonraları ise fırsat buldukça her türlü hakareti ve kötülüğü yapmaktan çekinmediler. Her ne zaman aralarından yürüyüp geçse veya sokaklarda onlarla karşılaşsa; hakaretin, alayın, kaş-göz hareketinin her türlüsünü ona yöneltiyorlardı. Evi taşlanıyor, yollarına pislikler atılıyor, dikenler seriliyordu. Bir defasında Kâbe-i muazzamanın Hicr denilen yerinde namaz kılarken secdede Ebu Cehil iki küreği arasına deve işkembesi koydurmuştu. Katıla katıla gülüştüler, hatta gülerken birbirlerinin üzerine düştüler. Bir defasında Harem-i şerifte namaz kılarken Ukbe bin Ebî Muayt saldırıp hırsla abasını boynuna dolayarak boğmak istemiş, kendisini Ebu Bekir -radiyallahu anh- kurtarmıştı.

Bilâl-i Habeşî -radiyallahu anh- İslâmın azılı düşmanlarından Ümeyye bin Halefin kölesi idi.

On iki kölesi içinde en çok onu severdi, müslüman olduğunu duyunca çok üzüldü, hırsını alıncaya kadar dövdü. Her gün Bathâ deresine götürür, güneşin en kızgın olduğu zamanlarda soyar, kumlar üzerine sırtüstü yatırır, büyük bir kaya parçasını göğsü üzerine koydurur, üstünü sıcak kumlarla örterdi. Sonra da İslâmiyetten vazgeçerek Lât ve Uzzâya tapmaya zorlardı. O ise: Ehad!. Ehad!. yani Allah bir!. Allah bir!. der başka söz söylemez, bu dayanılmaz işkencelere imanıyla göğüs gererdi.

Yine bir gün büyük bir deve ipini iki kat bükerek boynuna geçirdi, sokak çocuklarına teslim etti. Onlar da onu Mekkenin yukarısından aşağısına, aşağısından yukarısına sürükleyip dolaştırdılar, vücudu parça parça oldu.

Resulullah Aleyhisselâm onun bu şekilde işkence görmesine son derece üzülürdü.

Hazret-i Ebu Bekir -radiyallahu anh-in büyük hizmetlerinden birisi de kimsesiz biçareleri işkencelerden kurtarmak için satın alıp âzâd etmesidir. Bilâl-i Habeşî -radiyallahu anh- de bunlardandır.

Musab bin Umeyr -radiyallahu anh-ın annesi, oğlunun müslüman olduğunu duyduğu zaman, onu günlerce aç bırakmış, sonra da evinden atmıştı. Müslüman olmadan önce çok müreffeh bir hayat yaşayan Musab -radiyallahu anh-in o narin teni, bu hadiseden sonra kırış kırış olmuştu.

Aslen Yemenli olup Mekkede koruyucusuz kalan Yâsir -radiyallahu anh- bacaklarından iki ayrı deveye bağlanıp, develer ters yönlere sürülerek parçalanmıştır. İslâm uğrunda şehit düşen ilk müslüman odur. Hanımı Sümeyye -radiyallahu anhâ- müşriklere söylemiş olduğu ağır sözler üzerine Ebu Cehil tarafından mızraklanarak şehit edildi. Kadınlardan da ilk şehit o oldu. Dilleriyle küfür izhar etmektense ölmeyi tercih ettiler.

Oğulları Ammar -radiyallahu anh- de dininden döndürülmek için ne söylediğini bilemeyecek derecede dayanılmaz işkencelere uğratıldı. Bazen ateşle, bazen sırtına kızgın taşlar koymak, bazen de nefesi kesilene kadar suya batırılmak suretiyle işkenceye devam ettiler. Vücudundaki yanıkların beyazlıkları yıllarca sonra bile kaybolmadı.

Gördüğü işkencelere dayanamayan Hazret-i Ammar -radiyallahu anh-, müşriklerin istedikleri sözleri söylemek mecburiyetinde kalmıştı. Durum Resulullah Aleyhisselâma bildirilince: 


Ammar başından ayağına kadar imanla doludur. İman onun etine, kanına karışmıştır. 

Diyerek o anda orada bulunan Ammar -radiyallahu anh-in gözlerininin yaşını sildi ve: 


Gönlü imanla mutmain olduğu halde, zorlanan kimse hariç, kim iman ettikten sonra Allahı inkâr eder ve gönlünü küfre açarsa; onların üzerine Allahtan bir gazap iner ve onlar için büyük bir azap vardır. (Nahl: 106)

----------

